# Painting a Tank



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

Looked and prob missed it but can I just paint the back of my tank Black? If so what type of paint would you recommend? Thanks in Advance


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sure can. I used Rustoleum flat black, but wished I had gone the gloss black route. I had posted a similar question. Check it out....

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=248187


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I used matte Onyx Black on my 40GB, meant for interior. Took 3-4 coats, but looks awesome. Only down side it if you are not careful, moving/skidding HOB filters along the back, will scrape it off.

Also, I used a roller. Much cleaner then a can!


----------



## not1min (Aug 23, 2003)

When the paint have completly dried put the painter tape on the back that will protect the paint from chipping.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Used latex black on the outside back. Easy on with a roller and can be peeled off easily.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Sometimes it's easier to just get the thin Styrofoam insulation sheets that have a coating on the outside, paint that black and slide it behind the tank.


----------



## SAM66 (Sep 16, 2012)

Use the same vinyl material they letter cars or make signs with. Easy to apply, cheap and takes 15 minutes and ready to use. If you look around you can find it fairly cheap. I bought a roll 24" wide x 98' long of old stock for $20. He said the new stock would be $40 a roll.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

> by not1min » When the paint have completly dried put the painter tape on the back that will protect the paint from chipping.





> by Mcdaphnia » Sometimes it's easier to just get the thin Styrofoam insulation sheets that have a coating on the outside, paint that black and slide it behind the tank.


This is why I absolutely love this forum...so many ideas and so little time to try them all...LOL...great input!!!!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I just painted one of my tanks with the "metallic" spray paints ... hammered copper to be exact. I know that this color will not hide the equipment but I seem to have problems with that anyway so now I'll just have to order some extra large plants to do it. Actually, it turned out pretty nice. I don't have the substrate in yet but I did the stand in black and the background in the copper. It looks quite regal. And the background has a mottled look, like fresco or rock. Can't wait to see the fish in it.


----------



## ParadoX19 (Sep 22, 2011)

i actually went to walmart and got a piece of black cotton cloth, doubled it up and velcroed it to the top corners of trim on the back.. works for me and it was cheaper and less work than painting!!
like $8 all said and done


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

i painted mine with acrylic paint, needed a couple coats to get it on but the plus is that if i dont like it i can just peel it off


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I use Plasti-Dip, its a spray paint that is water proof so it's safe for both in and out of your aquarium plus once it dries the coat is rubbery so hob, suction cups, etc. doesn't peel/chip the paint off.


----------



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Ill look into that


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

911Randal said:


> Thanks Ill look into that


No problem, I'm glad to help a fellow aquariast.

Here's their website http://www.plastidip.com/
You can find it at most Lowe's, Home Depot's, Ace Hardware's, etc.


----------

